# Simone oder Sophia Thomalla



## Rolli (30 Dez. 2009)

Ist zwar eine gemeine Frage wer gefällt euch besser
Mama Simone oder Tochter Sophia ?​


----------



## neman64 (30 Dez. 2009)

Ist doch Klar





Die Töchter sind immer schöner als die Mütter


----------



## sundaysun22swm (30 Dez. 2009)

Die Tochter Sophia gefällt mir besser. Sie ist ja schließlich auch in meinem altersbereich.


----------



## General (31 Dez. 2009)

Morgens die Tochter - Abends die Muddi


----------



## begoodtonite (28 März 2010)

die mutter....die frau hat stil...mit der würde ich gerne mal


----------



## ironbutterfly (28 März 2010)

blupper schrieb:


> Morgens die Tochter - Abends die Muddi



kann dir folgen!:thumbup:


----------



## solefun (6 Apr. 2010)

Hm, also das Töchterchen ist zwar auch süß, aber mir gefällt eine stilvolle Milf meistens besser - in dem Falle auch. Na ja, beide zusammen wären aber auch nicht zu verachten)


----------



## milfhunter257 (15 Apr. 2010)

natürlich nur die geile milf simone:thumbup:


----------



## pitbull789 (16 Apr. 2010)

simone


----------



## Gamer2 (17 Apr. 2010)

Simone, sie hat etwas anziehend- erotisches.


----------



## mebus (17 Apr. 2010)

Am Besten Beide.


----------



## Geldsammler (17 Apr. 2010)

Auf jeden Fall Sophia!


----------



## begoodtonite (17 Apr. 2010)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> was Ihr nur an den beiden findet?
> Die Mutter eine mittelmäßige Schauspielerin nur durch Stumpen-Rudi ins Gespräch gekommen. Und dann die Aussage zum PLAYBOY:Ich bin mit meinem Körper im reinen. Die Gage vom Playboy stimmte und mehr nicht. Immer dieses dumme Gelaber.
> Die Tochter ein mehr als schlechte Schauspielerin. Selbst zu laufenden Kleiderständer bei Heidi hat es nicht gereicht. Nun muß sie bei RTL tanzen, was sie auch nicht kann. Was folgt zwangsläufig als nächstes ? der Dschungel in Australien!!



also ich weiß nicht, finanziell gab es sicher was für die simone, aber das war bestimmt nicht ausschlaggebend, denn nötig hat sie es nicht oO...und zur sofia sag ich mal nichts, ich find die simone eh attraktiver und reizvoller


----------



## Donlupo (19 Okt. 2010)

Also ich würd beide nicht von der Bettkante schupsen. Aber Simone hat mehr erotik!


----------



## sorryes8419 (30 Nov. 2010)

Beide zusammen ist am besten!!! Sophia die junge und simone die erfahrene!!!


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (30 Nov. 2010)

Soll das ein Witz sein? Sophia schlägt ihre Mutter doch um längen


----------



## Bacau2000 (18 Dez. 2010)

Sophia


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2010)

Das Töchterchen ist heißer


----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2010)

Die Erfahrung der Mütter sind nicht zu verachten, wie heißt es so schön, der Weg zur Tochter führt über die Mutter


----------



## NAFFTIE (18 Dez. 2010)

na wenn ihr sie nicht haben wollt ick nehm beide


----------



## Franke (24 Dez. 2010)

Die Mama Simone Thomalla

Einfach zum ....


----------



## martinstegner2010 (7 Feb. 2011)

Simone versucht auf Krampf mit Ihrer Tochter mitzuhalten - das wirkt irgendwie peinlich.


----------



## düdüm (9 Feb. 2011)

Ich find' die Mama erotischer


----------



## toni67 (10 Feb. 2011)

General schrieb:


> Morgens die Tochter - Abends die Muddi



ganz genau, die Mutti, die tochter, und dann alle zwei...waouw:WOW:


----------



## Kenno96 (11 Feb. 2011)

auf jedenfall simone , ich find sie sieht auch viel besser aus als die tochter.


----------



## varius (1 Juli 2011)

sophia finde ich noch ein bisschen geiler


----------



## Daniel 11 (22 Juli 2011)

mebus schrieb:


> Am Besten Beide.



Da schließ Ich mich an.


----------



## marus2504 (23 Juli 2011)

Simone, 
eine stilvolle bezaubernde zeitlos schöne Frau


----------



## yoda77 (5 Sep. 2011)

Sooooophiaaaaaa


----------



## SabberSucre (5 Sep. 2011)

beide :drip:


----------



## serghio (3 Okt. 2012)

eindeutig SIMONE


----------



## Merker45 (4 Okt. 2012)

Simone Thomalla ist ne Hammer Frau.


----------



## tony123 (4 Okt. 2012)

Sophia


----------



## Skyfly100 (19 Okt. 2012)

Die Tochter.


----------



## texassummer (20 Okt. 2012)

ob Mutter oder Tocher, ich find beide toll


----------



## ddd147 (3 Nov. 2012)

nähm sie beide - auf einmal


----------



## homer88 (13 Nov. 2012)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## black112 (18 Nov. 2012)

ob Mutter oder Tocher egal


----------



## Amana (1 Dez. 2012)

eindeutig simone


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Dez. 2012)

Ich will beide.....


----------



## Armenius (2 Dez. 2012)

solefun schrieb:


> Hm, also das Töchterchen ist zwar auch süß, aber mir gefällt eine stilvolle Milf meistens besser - in dem Falle auch. Na ja, beide zusammen wären aber auch nicht zu verachten)



Oh, ja da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung:thumbup:


----------



## chap110 (3 Dez. 2012)

Sophia, mit leichtem Vorsprung


----------



## punkerali (4 Dez. 2012)

ich würd gern mal beide zusamm im playboy bewundern, so ein scharfes mutter-tochter gespann
oder is das anstössig??????......


----------



## alpaalpa (17 Dez. 2012)

punkerali schrieb:


> ich würd gern mal beide zusamm im playboy bewundern, so ein scharfes mutter-tochter gespann
> oder is das anstössig??????......



Die Auflage wäre am ersten Tag vergriffen


----------



## aragorn81 (1 Jan. 2013)

ganz klar Sophia


----------



## tnarobal (13 Jan. 2013)

Rein optisch bin ich für die Tochter.


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

solefun schrieb:


> Hm, also das Töchterchen ist zwar auch süß, aber mir gefällt eine stilvolle Milf meistens besser - in dem Falle auch. Na ja, beide zusammen wären aber auch nicht zu verachten)



Schliesse mich den Ausführungen exakt an :thumbup: 

*Mama Simone*, die *hocherotische MILF :drip: :dancing:
*


----------



## neuice (7 Apr. 2013)

Zu beiden würde ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## shappy87 (24 Mai 2013)

ganz klar sophia....=)


----------



## ALF65 (26 Mai 2013)

Die Mutter ist besser - tolle Ausstrahlung - einfach gut


----------



## Cradlerocker (9 Juni 2013)

Sophia, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## coco.e (10 Juni 2013)

Rolli schrieb:


> Ist zwar eine gemeine wer gefällt euch besser
> Mama Simone oder Tochter Sophia ?​



die mama natürlich!!!!


----------



## MrLeiwand (10 Juni 2013)

sind beides tolle damen aber ich finde sophia heißer.sie ist ne echte traumfrau


----------



## maturelover87 (21 Juni 2013)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## RandomCitizen (25 Juni 2013)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Sushi24 (6 Juli 2013)

Warum nur eine, wenn auch beide Damen möglich wären


----------



## nighty89 (9 Juli 2013)

die muddi


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Ganz klar die Tochter! Ich find die Mutter ja ein wenig zu burschikos!


----------



## johnsonjohnson (16 Juli 2013)

eindeutig die Mutter


----------



## agenthotte (29 Juli 2013)

Na ja, Sophia ist eine süsse kleine drollige, aber zum guten Gespräch danach beim Kaffee oder Champanger ist Simone meine klare Favoritin.


----------



## thepilot1990 (20 Dez. 2013)

Tochter!eindeutig


----------



## Chamser81 (21 Dez. 2013)

Noch vor ein paar Jahren wäre es klar die Mutter gewesen aber mittlerweile bevorzuge ich die Sophia.


----------



## Soulfire (2 Jan. 2014)

Definitiv Sophia. Die Mutter ist dann doch ein wenig zu alt


----------



## Dodgeman (18 Jan. 2014)

Ganz klar Simone


----------



## Hayek (17 Feb. 2014)

Da stimme ich zu - Simone ist der heißere!


----------



## bootsmann1 (3 März 2014)

mir gefällt natrülich Simone....sie ist einfach super geil!!!!!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 März 2014)

Sophia ist eine wunderbare Frau.


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Simone natürlich


----------



## buchey (8 März 2014)

Sophia!!! :WOW:


----------



## Palanthas (16 März 2014)

ganz klar: Simone!


----------



## a1784 (16 März 2014)

für ihr alter ist simone auf jeden fall schon nett.
aber sophia hat einfach einen so geilen hintern, sorry mutti...


----------



## esell (25 März 2014)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Noch vor ein paar Jahren wäre es klar die Mutter gewesen aber mittlerweile bevorzuge ich die Sophia.



Dem muss ich mich uneingeschränkt anschliessen...
Sie legts aber auch extrem drauf an als Sexsymbol gesehen zu werden - also voll in Ordnung


----------



## dante_23 (1 Apr. 2014)

mir gefällt sophia besser :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (2 Apr. 2014)

Sophia hatte eines der besten Playboy-Shootings aller Zeiten. Daher ist sie meine erste Wahl


----------



## Ralf1972 (2 Apr. 2014)

Simone :thumbup:


----------



## paule02 (1 Mai 2014)

*Na die Mama natürlich
*


----------



## Chip0978 (1 Mai 2014)

beide natürlich


----------



## Goldbaer (25 Mai 2014)

Eindeutig die Sophia. Die FHM ( oder ware es Playboy? ) Fotos haben mich damals überzeugt^^


----------



## ibnews (9 Sep. 2014)

Eindeutig Simone!


----------



## Okocha9 (9 Sep. 2014)

Ich finde die Mutter deutlich attraktiver.


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Sophia ist ganz klar die hübschere von beiden, obwohl Simone für ihr alter echt TOP aussieht


----------



## DjDSL (16 Sep. 2014)

beide natürlich  aber wenns sein muss, würde ich eher zu Sophia tendieren


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Was für eine Frage -> natürlich Sophia


----------



## Ddorfbaba (25 Jan. 2015)

Beide im Doppel


----------



## bambam29 (31 Jan. 2015)

gabz klar simone thomalla:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Max100 (31 Jan. 2015)

Der Weg zur Tochter führt immer über die Mutter


----------



## puy (8 Feb. 2015)

Sophia!!!!


----------



## phillzero (8 Feb. 2015)

Sophia, so mega!


----------



## 5799stefan (8 Feb. 2015)

Die Simone ist schon heiß aber Sophia ist noch heißer


----------



## Lupin (8 Feb. 2015)

Simone und Sophia?.... Jede der beiden, hat ihren Reiz.....und im Zweifelsfall heißt es doch immer.....Nimm zwei!!!


----------



## alfisto (8 Feb. 2015)

Ganz klar: Sophia!
Besonders gut gefallen hat sie mir mit dem Undercut - passte gut zu ihr...


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

am besten keine von Beiden zu viele Operationen im Gesicht


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

Auf jeden Fall Sophia


----------



## TjCro87 (1 März 2015)

beide zusammen


----------



## Yetibaby (1 März 2015)

mir gefällt die tochter etwas besser ich stehe auf junges gemüse gg


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

wenn denn eine Entscheidung wirklich sein muß  Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Mr. Alba (3 Mai 2015)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## MrLeiwand (3 Mai 2015)

sophia:thumbup:


----------



## toerfer (13 Mai 2015)

na da fällt die wahl schwer sage nacheinander


----------



## silversurf (14 Mai 2015)

dankeschön :thumbup:


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Sophia Thomalla


----------



## Sibal (30 Mai 2015)

Ganz klar Sophia.


----------



## savatage84 (5 Juli 2015)

sophia, keine frage


----------



## Q_Q (13 Aug. 2015)

Optisch ganz klar Sophia - ist halt auch jünger. Ihre doch stark begrenzten geistigen Kapazitäten turnen mich allerdings ein bisschen ab.


----------



## tassilo (14 Aug. 2015)

Natürlich Simone!!!! egal wann ,wie oft und sie ist eine scharfe Mami :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mc-hammer (14 Aug. 2015)

ich will an simone´s brust...ist auch ein bisschen mehr IQ vorhanden


----------



## Bowes (8 Apr. 2016)

*Simone !!! Sie ist eine sehr schöne Frau. 
Die Sophia ist doch viel zu dünn, Sie ist viel zu schnell kaputt.*


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Keine


----------



## goldlena (25 Juli 2022)

Sophia ist schon eine wunderschöne Frau und zum ______ bestimmt nicht so übel ❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥❤🔥


----------

